
A major new Intel processor flaw could defeat encryption and DRM protections - cageface
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/6/21167782/intel-processor-flaw-root-of-trust-csme-security-vulnerability
======
tinus_hn
These are just a bunch of anti consumer measures anyway. No big loss.

